# Anybody bow hunt downstream?



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I was camping at downstream this past weekend and the area looks killer for stands. They have signs up for late season bow hunting so I was wondering if anyone's had any luck out there?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would imagine, that if they did not before, they will certainly take a hard look at it now. :iroll: :iroll: :iroll:


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

It's public and a ways out of the way to get to. Bow season there is open after camping closes so no overnight like most other places. Sorry I'm not the average keep it secret type of hunter. I let a few other guys on my property to shoot and enjoy too. Most hunters here are a one day out type and don't spend the time out or travel to the spots. Too cold for most. Those that do, deserve the chance.

Dave


----------

